# ETHERNET Port isnt detecting any cable, NO LED's, Feel insecure,purchasing even premium products



## Honey (Jun 14, 2018)

this morning noticed that, ethernet port isnt working,
last night it was working great, (SPECS : MOBO Z170 ASUS GAMING PRO CPU: i5 6600k),

there is no led showing back of the motherboard Ethernet port,
the weird thing is, i can see ethernet local area connection as "unplugged"




i tried to reinstall drivers too, didnt worked,
so buying expensive product even become crap?
why is it premium then,
is there any fix ?
or its dead


----------



## natr0n (Jun 14, 2018)

It got fried. Lightning is usually the cause.

You got to buy a network card.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 14, 2018)

Failures happen even on premium products. It happens, and will continue to, nothing is a guarantee.

You've verified with another Ethernet capable device that the cable(s) you were testing with are good?

I've seen recent Windows 10 updates kill the NIC/network stack, so rebuilding it might help.  Try the following in an administrative command prompt session:

Type *netsh winsock reset* and press Enter.
Type *netsh int ip reset* and press Enter.
Type *ipconfig /release* and press Enter.
Type *ipconfig /renew* and press Enter.
Type *ipconfig /flushdns* and press Enter.
If that doesn't work try this:

*netsh int ip reset c:\resettcpip.txt*
c:\resettcpip.txt will log the results from the reset procedure. 


Let us know if either of those help.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 14, 2018)

Try a different cable?  Connectors do occasionally go bad (often with a lot of insertions and removals).


----------



## Gasaraki (Jun 14, 2018)

Did you push it all the way in? On both sides? Just the tip is not going to work.


----------



## Honey (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks guys, first of all, solution worked or not is different thing, you guys gave me your time thats what matters, thank you bros..


natr0n said:


> It got fried. Lightning is usually the cause.
> 
> You got to buy a network card.


I have wifi thing, will connect it, btw how it can get freid? In case i would work on if im doing something wrong..


Kursah said:


> Failures happen even on premium products. It happens, and will continue to, nothing is a guarantee.
> 
> You've verified with another Ethernet capable device that the cable(s) you were testing with are good?
> 
> ...


Yes, tried different cables, didnt helped, im gonna try your steps now, btw i have linux installed in my system, i tried to boot it too, its not detecting there too, omg so its defected? I use this pc for mining purpose, and asus service is so late, these days im gonna be looser.. crypto crashed as well as my ethernet crashed.. xD


FordGT90Concept said:


> Try a different cable?  Connectors do occasionally go bad (often with a lot of insertions and removals).


Yes tried different cables ( port also looks clean


Gasaraki said:


> Did you push it all the way in? On both sides? Just the tip is not going to work.


Yes no response (


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 14, 2018)

Have you changed ports on the other end (e.g. in your router)?  If you have, I would either buy a USB3 -> 10/100/1000 NIC (great for testing) or a PCIe x1 NIC card (permanent fix assuming the onboard NIC is indeed dead).


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 14, 2018)

I am absolutely going with Kursah here on the Network update. I've seen repeated issues with clients' computers not having network access/no connection due to a Windows 10 update. 

There is always the possibility that the port has died. A recent storm may have caused a static pop in the line, just enough to cause the port to fail. Replacement PCIx network cards are cheap these days for replacement...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Kursah said:


> Failures happen even on premium products. It happens, and will continue to, nothing is a guarantee.
> 
> You've verified with another Ethernet capable device that the cable(s) you were testing with are good?
> 
> ...



Ontop of that uninstall lan driver, perform a bios disable of the port, restart, re-enable port, install old lan driver, switch port on router


----------



## Honey (Jun 15, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ontop of that uninstall lan driver, perform a bios disable of the port, restart, re-enable port, install old lan driver, switch port on router


How to enable/disable lan fro motherboard?


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 15, 2018)

Honey said:


> How to enable/disable lan fro motherboard?



You have to enter the bios setup and navigate to the "*advanced"* tab, then go to "Onboard Device Configuration" and see the "Intel Lan Controller"... it would be best to refer to the manual -->  Asus Z170 Gaming Pro manual ( see pages 2-6 in section 2.2 on entering bios, pages 2-27 and 2-34 for advanced menu and lan info... in the English manual )

Try the "Network Troubleshooter" and "Network Reset" in Windows 10; if, by chance it was an update or such, it might clear the problem. .
The troubleshooter will probably tell you there is no connection or the cable is not connected... then, try the "Network Reset"

Troubleshooting network problems in Windows 10



> *To run the Network troubleshooter*
> 
> 
> In the search box on the taskbar, type *Network troubleshooter*, and then select *Identify and repair network problems* from the list of results.
> ...


----------



## IceScreamer (Jun 15, 2018)

My bet is the adapter got fried. Mine got fried last week, actually exactly a week ago and it wasn't even due to lightning. The power went off and then immediately came back on, the power surge probably fried it.


----------



## Honey (Jun 15, 2018)

95Viper said:


> You have to enter the bios setup and navigate to the "*advanced"* tab, then go to "Onboard Device Configuration" and see the "Intel Lan Controller"... it would be best to refer to the manual -->  Asus Z170 Gaming Pro manual ( see pages 2-6 in section 2.2 on entering bios, pages 2-27 and 2-34 for advanced menu and lan info... in the English manual )
> 
> Try the "Network Troubleshooter" and "Network Reset" in Windows 10; if, by chance it was an update or such, it might clear the problem. .
> The troubleshooter will probably tell you there is no connection or the cable is not connected... then, try the "Network Reset"
> ...


Thanks for reply, tried but still not working..


IceScreamer said:


> My bet is the adapter got fried. Mine got fried last week, actually exactly a week ago and it wasn't even due to lightning. The power went off and then immediately came back on, the power surge probably fried it.



Oh yea, that happened , i mean the electricity went off and came back in few mins, replacement is now option  :/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 15, 2018)

Check was slots you have available on your motherboard.  Hopefully you have one of the "x1PCI Express Slots" pictured here:





Here's a card that would work:
https://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-1000Mbps-Ethernet-supported-RC-411v3/dp/B004F34ONC/

Problem is, it doesn't come with Windows 10 drivers.  You'll have to download them and transfer them to the machine by other means:
http://www.rosewill.com/product/ros...dapter-10-100-1000-mbps-pci-express-1-x-rj45/
0016-Install_Win10_10010_10212016.zip

Alternatively, should be able to use drivers from Realtek (likely more current): 
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...d=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## Honey (Jun 15, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Check was slots you have available on your motherboard.  Hopefully you have one of the "x1PCI Express Slots" pictured here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro, but they all are full already xD lots of gpus in there (


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 15, 2018)

Honey said:


> thanks bro, but they all are full already xD lots of gpus in there (



Then, if you have no space... then, either, RMA that motherboard, get a new motherboard, or go USB 3.0 or 3.1 to Ethernet adapter or a Wireless adapter.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 15, 2018)

Honey said:


> thanks bro, but they all are full already xD lots of gpus in there (


I have one of these, works good.  Windows 10 has drivers for it built in:
https://plugable.com/products/usb3-e1000

Has drivers for pretty much every platform too:
http://www.asix.com.tw/download.php?sub=driverdetail&PItemID=131


----------



## Honey (Jun 15, 2018)

Looks cool, gonna buy it, thanks to all bros..


----------

